
WebGL ink droplet - DanielRibeiro
http://www.ibiblio.org/e-notes/webgl/gpu/droplet.htm
======
5hoom
This is a really gorgeous simulation.

the Navier-Stokes equations are a bit over my head but the results sure do
look nice.

Interesting how the fluid simulation wraps around the texture. If anyone out
there is knowledgeable in these things, is it easy to create continuous
textures using this sort of equation or is this some clever voodoo?

~~~
spitfire
Fairly easy.

~~~
5hoom
I'm just plain curious & trying to get my head around it (I've played around
with procedural noise textures & the like).

Does the navier-stokes function (or functions like it) operate on a repeating
(wrapped around) grid or is there a more obvious method that I'm missing?

~~~
lloeki
Navier-Stokes is a set of non-linear differential equations, not a function.
It's extremely hard to analytically solve the equation (unless you give it
some extremely simplifying constraints), so the best you can do is solve it
discretely and iteratively. Then you're just looking at the neighborhood of a
given point in space and time to compute the next value at that point, so it
could really be any topology.

------
montecarl
I really want to let this run long enough to reach equilibrium, but my laptop
is getting too hot.

------
kalleboo
This really shows the difference in performance between integrated and
discrete graphics - on my MacBook Pro's integrated graphics, I get 15-17 fps,
on the discrete graphics I hit 35

